# Moved off ufs directories to zfs



## Alain De Vos (Oct 27, 2020)

I moved of ufs directories to zfs. These are my current zfs filesystems. Is this more or less ok ?

```
/usr/include
/usr/local
/usr/obj
/usr/src
/usr/tests
/var/backups
/var/cache/cups
/var/cache/pkg
/var/db/fontconfig
/var/db/pkg
/var/db/postgres
/var/log
/var/spool

/ccache
/distfiles
/poudriere
```

The / ufs directory contains only 4G.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2020)

What about /usr/home? I'd recommend using a separate filesystem for that too. And you don't want to put /usr/include as a  separate filesystem, it's part of the base OS and works in unison with libraries in /usr/lib for example.


----------

